# printing on spandex/compression gear/under armour



## pmackeogh (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi.

Can anyone offer their expertise to help me out?I am a personal trainer and have bought various different under armour tops (stretchable) for training in. I am looking for a budget and maybe DIY way to print my logos on these tops.Can it be done on black/dark colours?

Any help would be greatly appeciated

Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## Crescent (Jul 25, 2009)

These can be tough to dial in, and they are spendy garments. Look for a plastisol additive called UNISTRETCH that is designed to make the ink stretch more without cracking. It works well for us on the types of performance fabrics you mention. On dark fabrics, we always use a low bleed poly-specific plastisol ink and get good results.


----------



## pmackeogh (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks Crescent,

Its just that I am a complete beginner, I think this site was designed for actual professionals to share knowledge. Would I need to send it in somewhere to heat press?


----------

